# Pre-eclampsia



## yms (Aug 25, 2015)

Wondering if anyone can help me in this.

I am unable to find a code for pre-eclampsia with delivery or with delivery, with current postpartum complications. Code in ICD-9-CM is 642 series but in ICD-10-CM, we have only for unspecified trimester, secondary or tertiary trimester but not during delivery. Any suggestions please....


----------



## Bready (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't believe ICD 10 will give us codes that say "delivered" like ICD9. We will just use the trimester codes.  For example ICD9 642.51 states severe pre eclampsia delivered but for ICD10 we can only use O14.1_ (trimester).  642.71(pre eclampsia superimposed on pre existing hypertension delivered) will be O11.3(pre existing hypertension with pre eclampsia 3rd trimester) so it will never be a direct crossover from ICD9 to ICD10.  

I think I am correct.  The ICD9 delivered terminology is gone.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2015)

There are several categories that do have an 'in childbirth' option in addition to the trimester offerings.  Look at O10 category and you will see the option for complicating childbirth, the O11 codes require an O10 so there you will have the code for complicating childbirth.  The guidelines states that if there is no in childbirth option then use the trimester in which the delivery occurs.


----------

